# what inkjet transfer paper are you using in the uk?



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

Quick poll to see what paper types most people here in the uk are using. I really need something like iron all, but i hear you can't get it in the uk.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm testing out the KissCut paper at the moment. Dismal result with Lyson ink, ran and faded. Just bought the D92 (durabrite) and done a test print today, transferred well, just need to test wash now, will do that tomorrow. Also decided to bring the CL back into play, will test some Laser papers in the next week, (when samples arrive from Xpres)


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks for the info on this kisscut, let me know how it holds up after a few washes, does it have a soft feel when transfer onto the shirt?


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

I ditched my inkjet long ago for transfers (Except Dye Sub), too much hassle with blocked nozzles, not a good enough quality paper for my liking in the UK.....I know its of no help regarding your question, but the only inkjet paper I would recommend is the Transjet II / Magicjet II paper from the USA. I did try the original Miracool (old name for Ironall), and that was diabolical.....infact I still have about 85-90 sheets sitting here. I currently use an Oki c5800 laser with mainly the Magic Touch range of papers (TTC 3.1) without a problem, excellent combination.

Dave


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

i use Jetstream so far used the light col 1's also they do glitter effect and dk not tried hte dk yet. the glitter is very nice but is not very strong on the glitter at the min i use 200c 18sec's and med press
not sure if they r like ironall but they have a green circle and an iron in the centre if any help as i know they do these under diff names to


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

I tried Jetstream, they seem ok but they have a really hard to the touch feel. The dark jetstream stuff seems better than the light paper.

I kind of got the impression the jetstream stuff was the cheap and nasty stuff, have you tried some of the more expensive papers?


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I am sending off for some Duracotton from usa they have got back to me and said they wil post to uk

Yes we can ship to the UK. The postage for the 100 sheet pack would be about $13.00 minus the $4.60 free shipping for the 100 sheet sample package. So the postage would be 8.40. The postage for the 200 sheet package would be $23.00. This would be your better buy because of the per-sheet cost. If you order on line please authorize you credit card to be charged this extra cost. If you order larger quantities pleas allow about $12.00 per hundred sheets. 
i got his answer from [email protected]

Thanks in advance

Johnny 

hope this helps i forgot to ask him if its ok with inkjet so waiting for a reply will read forums again to see if the answer is there, i have treid some other's but found most of them where the same as JetStream but still hoping i will find a better 1
Denise


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Denise, the Duracotton range is only for laser printers, not inkjet.

Dave


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok thnx Dave


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for that, can you remember which others you have tried, have you tried the paper from Xpres or paper zone?


----------



## Andy @ Kisscut (Jun 29, 2007)

draig said:


> I'm testing out the KissCut paper at the moment. Dismal result with Lyson ink, ran and faded. Just bought the D92 (durabrite) and done a test print today, transferred well, just need to test wash now, will do that tomorrow. Also decided to bring the CL back into play, will test some Laser papers in the next week, (when samples arrive from Xpres)


 
Hi,
Just to let you know that the Kiss cut paper is designed to work with the Kiss Cut Inks to provide wash fastness.

You will find that whilst you get the self weeding capability from other inks on the market, none will give you as good wash integrity unless you use Kiss Cut Inks.

If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask!

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

what type of ink is this kiss cut ink, pigment, dye, archive?


----------



## Andy @ Kisscut (Jun 29, 2007)

Kiss Cut Ink uses pigments as the colorants, however there are other ingredients in there which make it wash fast. It has been developed to provide wash fastness to textile substrates.

I hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

2scoops, I have tried the Xpres inkjet 1000 paper, it transfered good, but the hand was too stiff for my liking, other than that it was fine, sorry haven't tried any from the paper zone

Dave


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

Dave, did you find a good supplier from the USA for paper?


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Update on KissCut transfer - have put this through the wash 3 times so far, results are very good. Not much fade (printed on Marl Grey shirt with Orange and Black transfer), both colours are holding up well. 

Only problem I've encountered is a yellow haze around the black, also left a yellow print on the transfer paper, this may be down to my printer setting (i.e. used wrong paper setting)  . Will try again today using Ultra Glossy.

Have also tested the CL again orange and black transfer onto white t-shirt using Xpres Colour Trans XP3111 (their older type paper for oil based printers) again have washed it 3 times, slight loss of orange colour, but not enough to cause a problem, they do say colour can be resurected by ironing on reverse, will try that when I remember how to use an iron .

Received some samples of Forever Classic CL this am, will test them out also, liked the idea of being able to wash up to 60deg. 

Will post pics when son gets back with camera .


----------



## gungholio (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you supply links on were these papers can be purchased?

Thanks


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

2Scoops, yes, when I used the inkjet for transfers I swore by the Transjet II / Magicjet II paper from TLM Supply house (TLM Supply House-Welcome Home!), very good to deal with.It was the best paper by far that I tried, but they say the new Ironall is very good too, can't comment on that as I've never tried it, no doubt someone will tell you where to get it from.....the company is something like new milford photo.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks also for the info / test results Sharon, always good to know!

Dave


----------

